

Tomb: File Encryption on GNU/Linux - enedil
https://www.dyne.org/software/tomb/

======
akerl_
Is this using some kernel feature or similar? I'm curious why this claims
repeatedly that it only works on GNU/Linux: does it have dependencies both to
the Linux kernel and GNU userspace tools that can't be replicated on BSDs or
other userspaces?

I'm also interested in why this requires root access, though that answer may
be related to the first.

~~~
mhogomchungu
The project is a frontend to cryptsetup[1] and tcplay[2],both of these tools
use the services of dm-crypt and dm-crypt requires root privileges.

Also,access to block devices requires root's privileges by default.

cryptsetup and tcplay works in both linux and dragonfly bsd because dragonfly
bsd has the necessary libdevmapper API[4]

[1]
[https://gitlab.com/cryptsetup/cryptsetup/blob/master/README....](https://gitlab.com/cryptsetup/cryptsetup/blob/master/README.md)

[2] [https://github.com/bwalex/tc-play](https://github.com/bwalex/tc-play)

[3] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dm-crypt](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dm-
crypt)

[4]
[http://leaf.dragonflybsd.org/mailarchive/kernel/2011-07/msg0...](http://leaf.dragonflybsd.org/mailarchive/kernel/2011-07/msg00028.html)

